# Shwacker Broadheads--Free



## Dewy (Jan 9, 2005)

Well Kinda. Buy one pack get another pack free. $41.90 Total for 2 packs

http://www.cmeredeer.com/swhacker-buy-one-get-one

I've never shot them but it seems like a good deal for those that do.


----------

